# Awesome Parenting!



## Andy (May 31, 2010)

WTF!?!

YouTube - Indonesian baby on 40 cigarettes a day


----------



## forgetmenot (May 31, 2010)

that is sick


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 31, 2010)

I agree. Look at the smiling proud parent. 

It appears the child is now getting rehab via Child Protection Services.


----------



## forgetmenot (May 31, 2010)

one would hope the father would be getting psychiatric rehab so much anger toward people like that   it is so good child services have stepped in  and if need be i hope the child is put in a home with people who truly care abt him.


----------



## Andy (May 31, 2010)

Yep, that's pretty nasty. A different culture though, meaning they may not be as educated on the effects of smoking and just see it as a"cute thing" that the baby does, just like daddy.  
Maybe when child protection is done with the cigarette addiction they can work on that whole obesity issue to.


----------



## Andy (Jun 2, 2010)

Obese Kookaburra

YouTube - Obese kookaburra sent to bootcamp

YouTube - Kookaburra Song 

Little kids with accents-------->:2thumbs:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 2, 2010)

"Yaff, kooaburra, yaff, kookaburra, gay your yife muss be"


----------



## Yuray (Jun 2, 2010)

Three things of note:
1. The word 'awesome'. Finally, the word 'awesome' is used in proper context, as opposed to the slang meaning which has worked its way into the North American vernacular.

2. Starting at 1:03 min. into the video, right hand side, when the commentator is exalting the merits of the child protective services, look closely in the background. Apparently, tobacco may be the lesser of two evils.

3. 





> Maybe when child protection is done with the cigarette addiction they can work on that whole obesity issue to.


Perhaps we who live in glass houses should be careful where we throw the stones.


----------



## Andy (Jun 2, 2010)

LOL Good catch Yuray. I hope child protection services has combat gear because those kids aren't going anywhere without their smokes!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 2, 2010)

Good grief!


----------



## HBas (Jun 3, 2010)

I cannot believe this - my own smoking already costs me an arm and leg, I could never afford to have WD smoking with me  

Bad Bad Bad!


----------

